# 2010 Brute Force 750I



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys have a 2010 brute force 750I, i have 8 hours and 34miles on it. Book says to change all fluids at ten hours for break in maintanace. Should i do it now or wait until i have ten hours? Also i run premium gas on my brute, is that ok? What kind of gas do you guys use on your brute?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

now would be a good time to change all your fluids. never hesitate to change your fluids. just make sure you get the right fluids in the right places. i like to think my brute runs better on premium (93 octane) gas.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

fstang24 said:


> Also i run premium gas on my brute, is that ok??


 
I would suggest running it "in" your brute.... This would help...just sayin:nutkick:


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks for the reply guys


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Yea mine doesn't run well on regular 83 so I run the good stuff. Oh yea welcome to the club.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i run 83 octane in mine haven't had any problems yet.. i use 83 due to it having a lower ethanol content ...


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

We have either 87, 89, or 91/93 depending on the station. I've always ran the highest octane in my ATVs...so usually 93. Not sure if it's good or bad, but that it seems to be ok. I've thought about trying a lower octane to see if I notice a difference. Honestly, I doubt very much there would be. Also, I changed my engine oil at 10 hrs, but I haven't touched the diffs yet and I have about 106 miles on the odo. I'm going to drain them soon since our last ride was pretty deep.


----------



## 70Chevelle (Nov 11, 2009)

Running a higher octane than needed can't really hurt anything but performance and possibly economy. Basically Higher octane burns slower and is a must in higher compression engines. Lower octane burns faster and works best with lower compression, like stock Brutes. I think 87 minimum is what they are rated for. If you hear a ping, or rattle from your engine you need to run higher octane,such as 93.

Basically in a stock Brute, running premium just hurts your wallet.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

70Chevelle said:


> Basically in a stock Brute, running premium just hurts your wallet.


agreed....unless....your running a VDI or Dyna than you want to be running the higher octane. 
I run only 91 marked premium in all my toy's, but than again marked is about 3cents a litre cheaper than regular 87. Go figure :thinking:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Since working at a large Oil Refinery in Texas, I have learned that this Ethanol that added to fuel these days takes a toll on most carbed engines causing gumming up and valve lash issues in most smaller engines such as anything smaller than your typical automobile. 
The octane in theses fuel mixtures are regulated by the government, such as blending mixtures, purity, flash point, and color....depending on the grade of fuel you tend to use....example a 89 octane gasoline will have a flash point of 78 deg F. Where as a 99 octane rating will have a flash point of 73 deg F. Now, saying all of that, ethanol is added according to federal regulations according to STATE. Here is Texas, normally it's blended to a 15% ration per 1,000 gallon usage. Running a higher octane will overcome the ethanol rating here and allow your engine to run at a true pace. 
I tend to run a higher octane in all of my bikes, it has allowed for less maintenance on the bikes we have. I understand that the expense of filling up with a higher grade of fuel has its cost, but whats the difference of re-building a carb or gummed up exhaust valves. 
I am not a supporter of this ethanol used these days to be eco-friendly. However, it sure make my job much much easier to blend these different mixtures of fuel to include DF-2, AV Gas, petrol, Gas oil, Gasoline (all 3 grades), and Diesel.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I have heard that running too high octane is pointless if you don't have the compression


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

Throwing your money away if you use premium on a machine that's intended to run on regular IMHO. 
Found this article while typing this....Give it a read!

The Low-Down on Octane!!!


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

Grats on your new Brute, Fstang. Black looks cool!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome to the club, I always run the premium in mine.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ya'll can say what you want but I was told by everyone from the begining to run 93 in all brutes. So I have, and have had no problems out of it. I got a little 87 from someone once b/c I needed gas & thats what they had in their can and the brute ran like ****. 

Ask RDWD... He will tell you the same thing about the time he tried to run some lower grade in his stock brute....


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Yea it was rediculous, I went riding in Mississippi and it basically ruined the whole trip. I should have drained every bit of it out by was being cheap. That is the last time it will ever see anything but the best.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys much appreciated, btw the dealer is charging me $220.00 to do my break in maintanance.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

You should become a Subscriber here and download the service manual, regular maintenance is a great way to get familiar with your rig and it will build a little confidence for tackling the bigger task down the road. On top of that you can say you did it yourself and it'll save you lots of money.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agree'd... screw dealer prices... you can change the oil fairly quickly and cheaply.

click here to get signed up to & have access to all our manuals and maps.


----------



## moonpie02 (Sep 15, 2009)

linky no worky???


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like it worked to me!

here's a link to all the manuals & maps

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php


----------

